# 2008 Specialized P2 for $600



## websterjody (May 16, 2007)

*2008 Specialized P2 for $600 Changed to $500*

Is it worth it to spend $600 for a 2008 Specialized P2? It is used and looks to be in great shape from the pictures but, it does not have the front brake.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

No.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Do you have any pictures you can post?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Save a little more and get the Eastern Thunderbird.
Way better deal...


----------



## websterjody (May 16, 2007)

Pictures should be here now. This is all that I have for now. They are not great pictures.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Appears to be in good shape from what I can tell. The Eastern that was suggested is also a good deal. Both are pretty basic bikes, but they will work. I ride an 08 P1 and don't have any geometry complaints like everyone else does. Had the bike for 4 months now and I ride 4-6 days a week and have ran into zero bottom bracket height issues. Topout on the fork is annoying but without buying a bike for over $1000, you will be good to go with either stock bike. If gears aren't a big deal to you I'd consider the Eastern. If you want gears, go with the P2.


----------



## websterjody (May 16, 2007)

Money is the issue as I do not want to spend a ton of money. Like everyone else I want everything for nothing. The wife would kill me as I just bought an 07 Enduro SL Expert last year. As far as she is concerned I already have a bike and why do I need another. I guess she has a hard time understanding what different bikes are for.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh yeah,
that bike looks decent.
I'm sure it wouldn't do you wrong..


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

websterjody said:


> Money is the issue as I do not want to spend a ton of money. Like everyone else I want everything for nothing. The wife would kill me as I just bought an 07 Enduro SL Expert last year. As far as she is concerned I already have a bike and why do I need another. I guess she has a hard time understanding what different bikes are for.


Tell her the new one can be for her to ride with you. Buying two bikes for yourself is a waste of money... you're getting one that you will both ride... Maybe she might even throw down a little on it, it worked for me.


----------



## websterjody (May 16, 2007)

The price went down to $500.00 Is it worth this much or should I look for a better deal?


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Buy it!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I sold mine for $500 and it had a shitload of upgrades and money put into it.


----------



## websterjody (May 16, 2007)

Hum, what to do...I almost want to offer $300.00-$350.00 for it but I don't want to insult the seller.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

make him an offer. if he doesn't like it, he will counter offer...


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

id buy for 500 for sure


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

I would definitely give pinkbike and ebay a good looking at before I buy it, chances are if he dropped from 600 to 500 he will eventually go lower. I'd buy it for 400 but thats about all I would pay.


----------



## websterjody (May 16, 2007)

Yeah, I saw one on pinkbike. I contacted the seller that was asking for best offer. I offered $300 and the response I got was "for my p2? It's a $1000.00 bike. Go die in a hole" Yes, there were some aftermarket parts but, come on. He could have at least said some dollar amount or best offer.

I have been checking for a while and want something fairly close so I can actually see it before I hand over money.


----------

